# Brown Leghorn



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are these brother and sister or sister and sister? They were both banded girls.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

How old are they?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

4 months, same as my blue andalusians. No crowing or sparring. No droopy tails or neck feathers on either one. May just be the breed.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'll guess pullets.The more developed comb and wattles would say rooster but Leghorn can have some big combs.
If it is a rooster it should be twice the size of the other.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

17 week old White Leghorn via Townline. She has laid 4 eggs already!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That is my thoughts ,too, Nm. I just wanted a second opinion. Their grp of girls are starting to get the hormonal changes that signal the start of egg laying. She just seemed redder than the other one. The others in the grp are still pink combed but turning.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would say roo but NM is very good at sexing and naming breeds.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Both are light brown Leghorn pullets.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Nm! My hubby had a good laugh at me when I went to buy them. I asked, very inocently, what the difference between a white leghorn and a brown leghorn was. The clerk just at me and smiled kind of quirky and said "they're brown " !


----------

